# Emerging signal for storminess for the end of January



## Boston Bulldog (Jan 12, 2014)

Once this damn thaw is over on Tuesday, we could get a glancing blow of snow in ski country. While this little storm isn't very significant, it is marking a pattern change that we could very well cash in on nicely.



Cold air is beginning to refill in Canada and will begin to drip down into the US by midweek. It doesn't look like it will go anywhere for a while once it arrives. It sure won't be blockbuster stuff, more like a normal winter chill, but with it is the possibility of storms. 

Right now, a big storm isn't on the radar... yet; however, there will be plenty of energy riding along this cold air jet. If one piece could break the flow and form a storm, we're in business, otherwise we may have some 1-3, 2-4 nickle and dime type stuff for a while. We have a long window of favorable weather ahead so I wouldn't be surprised if almost all of New England will have a solid snowcover come Feb.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 12, 2014)

like


----------



## Puck it (Jan 12, 2014)

This bright my brightened my funk.  Somewhat.


----------



## Quietman (Jan 12, 2014)

Boston Bulldog said:


> View attachment 10324



Thank you for only showing scenario #2, scenario #1 is depressing and is favored by both 18Z GFS & NAM.  I will try to dream of scenario #2


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 12, 2014)

Quietman said:


> Thank you for only showing scenario #2, scenario  #1 is depressing and is favored by both 18Z GFS & NAM.  I





The GFS is hardly the bible, and the NAM shouldnt be used this far out.

The Canadian model favors the light snow scenario, and the last Euro run I saw did too.

The real story here is how pathetic it is that we're getting "excited" over 1 to 4 inches of "potential" snow.


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Jan 12, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> The GFS is hardly the bible, and the NAM shouldnt be used this far out.
> 
> The Canadian model favors the light snow scenario, and the last Euro run I saw did too.
> 
> The real story here is how pathetic it is that we're getting "excited" over 1 to 4 inches of "potential" snow.



I for one am not "excited" over this possible event, but I am encouraged over the pattern change.

One time period to watch is next weekend. The largest piece of energy of the week will be breezing in overhead, could it cut off and form a storm? Some Euro ensembles think so.


----------



## gladerider (Jan 13, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> The GFS is hardly the bible, and the NAM shouldnt be used this far out.
> 
> The Canadian model favors the light snow scenario, and the last Euro run I saw did too.
> 
> The real story here is how pathetic it is that we're getting "excited" over 1 to 4 inches of "potential" snow.



i like your info on euro. other models are consistently off and side with the euro anyway.
i take any natural at this point. 

by the way, BG, are you still heading up to lake placid? i will. may be we can meet up for a few turns.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Jan 13, 2014)

A storm around the 25th/26th would be much appreciated.   


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 13, 2014)

Hopefully Maine gets this one.


----------



## 4aprice (Jan 13, 2014)

Cold stormy late Dec/early Jan followed by January thaw, now supposed to go step down cold and stormy, who would have thunk it?  The meat of the season is coming up..  As eastcoast as eastcoast gets.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 13, 2014)

It's not great news but it might get me to step down from the ledge at least momentarily


----------



## xwhaler (Jan 13, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> A storm around the 25th/26th would be much appreciated.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



+1 I'll be in Western ME at Saddleback/Sugarloaf that wknd.


----------



## Euler (Jan 13, 2014)

4aprice said:


> Cold stormy late Dec/early Jan followed by January thaw, now supposed to go step down cold and stormy, who would have thunk it?  The meat of the season is coming up..  As eastcoast as eastcoast gets.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



One of my students just said to me "Why is everyone complaining about the weather...this is Vermont and this happens every year in Vermont...I guess that's just part of being a New Englander...we complain about the weather."


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 13, 2014)

Euler said:


> One of my students just said to me "Why is everyone complaining about the weather...this is Vermont and this happens every year in Vermont...I guess that's just part of being a New Englander...we complain about the weather."



The child clearly does not understand my plight. You can't use logic with single minded people like me.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jan 13, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> It's not great news but it might get me to step down from the ledge at least momentarily



this.


----------



## billski (Jan 13, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> It's not great news but it might get me to step down from the ledge at least momentarily


  I was within inches of the ledge this morning.  I stepped outside and it felt like freaking May.  I had to run away from the people who were saying "it's just like spring".  I ran inside and made sure my screen saver grounded me in reality.  It's my party and I'll whine if I want to!


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Jan 13, 2014)

Legit storm appeared on models for Saturday. Looks similar to the December 29 storm.


----------



## skifree (Jan 13, 2014)

Boston Bulldog said:


> Legit storm appeared on models for Saturday. Looks similar to the December 29 storm.


this Saturday? please


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 13, 2014)

I don't know how to trust Mother Nature anymore. She has hurt me very badly. She better be coming home with a shit load of chocolate and flowers.......and snow.


----------



## lerops (Jan 13, 2014)

billski said:


> I was within inches of the ledge this morning.  I stepped outside and it felt like freaking May.  I had to run away from the people who were saying "it's just like spring".  I ran inside and made sure my screen saver grounded me in reality.  It's my party and I'll whine if I want to!



Love that picture. Where and when is it from?


----------



## billski (Jan 13, 2014)

I stole it from NOAA web site.  A man stands near a utility pole in North Dakota, March 9, 1966.​


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Jan 13, 2014)

Current models depicting a r/s snow around rt 2 in MA. Moderate potential for a 6+ inch IMO


----------



## hammer (Jan 13, 2014)

Boston Bulldog said:


> Current models depicting a r/s snow around rt 2 in MA. Moderate potential for a 6+ inch IMO


Is this for this Saturday?  Looking at possibly going out MLK day and while I'm guessing it will be all groomers I'd rather not have all frozen granular...


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Jan 13, 2014)

hammer said:


> Is this for this Saturday?  Looking at possibly going out MLK day and while I'm guessing it will be all groomers I'd rather not have all frozen granular...



Yes, this is for this Saturday.

Now I took a peek at the long range Euro and don't look now but it's showing a carbon copy of this weekend's storm on the 22nd. 

Take that with a grain of salt however. Too far out, but it's good the models like the upcoming pattern


----------



## yeggous (Jan 13, 2014)

Models are all over the map for the next week. Every run cycle we see a whole new range of possible outcomes. Very low confidence forecast.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 13, 2014)

Boston Bulldog said:


> Current models depicting a r/s snow around rt 2 in MA. Moderate potential for a 6+ inch IMO



When?


----------



## billski (Jan 13, 2014)

lerops said:


> Love that picture. Where and when is it from?


Linden Dakota, Snowstorm, 1966










 Men from the North Dakota National Guard work to shovel out the Sebastian Krumm house near Hague after the 1966 blizzard. Krumm had to shovel snow from the roof into the attic to get out of the house. The roof began to crack under the weight of the snow so Krumm used household furniture to brace the roof against the weight of the snow. The car in front of the house where the men are shoveling was crushed by the weight of the snow. [


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 13, 2014)

billski said:


> Linden Dakota, Snowstorm, 1966
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would make nice with Mother Nature if she gave us that.


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Jan 13, 2014)

Euro 10 day snowfall


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 13, 2014)

Boston Bulldog said:


> View attachment 10358
> 
> Euro 10 day snowfall



I just climbed off the ledge and started tuning my skis! I was always loved the Europeans.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jan 13, 2014)

Mad river blog updated. ...

sent from my S4


----------



## xwhaler (Jan 13, 2014)

Any idea of timing/optimal track for this Saturday's storm? I plan to be at Mt Abram but with a significant (2.5 hr) drive each way I'd rather not make it a 6+ hr drive each way.


----------



## moresnow (Jan 13, 2014)

ALLSKIING said:


> Mad river blog updated. ...
> 
> sent from my S4



http://www.madriverglenweather.blogspot.com


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 13, 2014)

Boston Bulldog said:


> Legit storm appeared on models for Saturday. Looks similar to the December 29 storm.





MadMadWorld said:


> I don't know how to trust Mother Nature anymore. She has hurt me very badly. She better be coming home with a shit load of chocolate and flowers.......and snow.



She's going to say psych! and then rain after dumping a foot ...


----------



## Abominable (Jan 13, 2014)

wa-loaf said:


> She's going to say psych! and then rain after dumping a foot ...



Ix-nay on the ain-ray dude!


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Jan 13, 2014)

Just stirring the pot now... but a couple GFS ensamble members showed a superbomb off the New England coast for Saturday...


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Jan 13, 2014)

Interesting take by Bernie Rayno. He gives a great explanation of what's going on here.

http://www.accuweather.com/en/weath...t-coast-snows/2430839568001?channel=top_story

5:10-5:20 is music to our ears.


----------



## skifree (Jan 13, 2014)

Boston Bulldog said:


> Just stirring the pot now... but a couple GFS ensamble members showed a superbomb off the New England coast for Saturday...



Really hope so. I will be in position Friday till Monday then wed till Sunday. I'm ready!!!!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 13, 2014)

There's basically too many pieces of energy/variables and the models are confused as crap.   

Could be a very good thing or a bad thing.  I kindof like the complete state of uncertainty.  Exciting.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 13, 2014)

Uncertainty is only good if say.....they were unsure whether we were going to get a foot or 2 feet from a storm!


----------



## yeggous (Jan 13, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> There's basically too many pieces of energy/variables and the models are confused as crap.
> 
> Could be a very good thing or a bad thing.  I kindof like the complete state of uncertainty.  Exciting.



There are a bunch of small pieces of energy (called short waves) in the jet stream. It's not at all clear how they will phase together and that is the problem. This is an usually low confidence period.


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Jan 13, 2014)

Really meh on Wednesday-Thursday. I actually don't know what's going on with that system, but judging on what I'm hearing, I think anything more than a coating is a bonus.

Looking deep into lala land, the signals for the event 22-23 have legs. Really big legs...... Euro really wants this one, and by want I mean a... (idk if I should say it) KU. (Shoot, I said it)

Put that on the backburner and let it marinate for a few days, then check back in a couple days and see how it's doing.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 13, 2014)

Boston Bulldog said:


> Looking deep into lala land, the signals for the event 22-23 have legs. Really big legs...... Euro really wants this one, and by want I mean a... (idk if I should say it) KU. (Shoot, I said it).



You're talking about a KU ten days out?


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Jan 13, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> You're talking about a KU ten days out?



Sorry, I'm amped

You roasted me so bad with that video my ass is still hurting lol. I've been cracking up for like 5 mins! Maybe I shouldn't open Pandora's box haha.

One thing I neglected to see was that the NAO is expected to be positive. Without good blocking a powerful and slow solution, such as the ones the Euro ens are seeing, is less likely.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 14, 2014)

How this storm looking for Poconos in Pennsylvania?


----------



## 4aprice (Jan 14, 2014)

Scotty said:


> How this storm looking for Poconos in Pennsylvania?



Coming down to the Pokes Scotty?

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 14, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> You're talking about a KU ten days out?




Pardon my ignorance but what is a KU? I feel like asking that question is kind of like this...


----------



## Tin (Jan 14, 2014)

We got cows!


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 14, 2014)

4aprice said:


> Coming down to the Pokes Scotty?
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



Thinking about Elk on Sunday. You go their it be cool to take turns with you.


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Jan 14, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> Pardon my ignorance but what is a KU? I feel like asking that question is kind of like this...



Shhh... a watched pot never boils and a watched storm never KU's. It's an unwritten rule of meteorology to not mention that classification this far out...

In fact I'm afraid I jinxed us.


----------



## 4aprice (Jan 14, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> Pardon my ignorance but what is a KU?



KU is short for Kocin/Uccellini, 2 gentlemen who authored a book on east coast storms.  

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## 4aprice (Jan 14, 2014)

Scotty said:


> Thinking about Elk on Sunday. You go their it be cool to take turns with you.



I'll be at Elk the weekend after Presidents Day.  All tied up with the race season right now so it will be CBK for now till the first weekend in Feb at Blue then the afore mentioned Elk races.  If you hit it that weekend, turns for sure.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## planb420 (Jan 14, 2014)

Any chance of significant snowfall in NW CT?


----------



## yeggous (Jan 14, 2014)

People here are getting way ahead of themselves. It looks like several smaller system will be heading out to sea. I don't see a big storm here.


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Jan 14, 2014)

yeggous said:


> People here are getting way ahead of themselves. It looks like several smaller system will be heading out to sea. I don't see a big storm here.



Huh? Saturday's chances continue to improve. Euro continues to remain bullish and the GFS is taking steps towards the Euro ensemble suite. Trend has been good so far.


----------



## Tin (Jan 14, 2014)

Radar is showing snow in the Whites right now. Hope Cannon and Wildcat are getting.some.


----------



## JDMRoma (Jan 14, 2014)

looks too warm to me,but what do I know..............


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 14, 2014)

Tin said:


> Radar is showing snow in the Whites right now. Hope Cannon and Wildcat are getting.some.



Hope so.  Its been raining all day at Smuggs today.  Been a nice test of how waterproof my gear is.  :what:


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 14, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> Hope so.*  Its been raining all day at Smuggs today.*  Been a nice test of how waterproof my gear is.  :what:



I heard they basically only have snow where they've blown it.  Truth?  Depressing if so.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 14, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> I heard they basically only have snow where they've blown it.  Truth?  Depressing if so.



Truth.  Total disaster.


----------



## WoodCore (Jan 14, 2014)

Snow is falling at the higher elevations of Killington/Pico!


----------



## lerops (Jan 14, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> Truth.  Total disaster.



noooooo!


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jan 14, 2014)

WoodCore said:


> Snow is falling at the higher elevations of Killington/Pico!



Hopefully it will make its way to the base and they can turn the guns on tonight. 

sent from my S4


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Jan 14, 2014)

Bleh, hopefully that run was a fluke.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 14, 2014)

Any chance for Catskills to get snow from Saturday storm?


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Jan 14, 2014)

Scotty said:


> Any chance for Catskills to get snow from Saturday storm?



There's definitely a chance, but if this trend continues probably not. We'll know in two days what the entire story is.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 14, 2014)

Boston Bulldog said:


> There's definitely a chance, but if this trend continues probably not. We'll know in two days what the entire story is.



With weather as of late I take a chance. Hopefully everyone here gets a big snow storm soon we need it.


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Jan 14, 2014)

Scotty said:


> With weather as of late I take a chance. Hopefully everyone here gets a big snow storm soon we need it.



Yeah, a good storm would be a huge moral boost as well as a boost for skiing.

I still kinda like the look, but I'm not as bullish as I was before. The Euro became meh today.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 14, 2014)

Boston Bulldog said:


> Yeah, a good storm would be a huge moral boost as well as a boost for skiing.
> 
> I still kinda like the look, but I'm not as bullish as I was before. The Euro became meh today.



Is that the one that's showing a possible pow day for the likes of Blue Hills and pretty much no one else?


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Jan 14, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> Is that the one that's showing a possible pow day for the likes of Blue Hills and pretty much no one else?



That's what the median is right now, the mean is for widespread snow however.

Look, the models will flip again. I guarantee it. I remember panicking and spreading hysteria before the early January storm because over the course of one day the models were crap. Look how that one turned out. A trend for the better would be nice, but we really won't have a good idea of what will happen until say Thursday.

Right now I would hedge my bets low, say 1-3 inches and go up from there. I think 1-3 is _almost_ guaranteed (crosses fingers)


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 14, 2014)

Boston Bulldog said:


> That's what the median is right now, the mean is for widespread snow however.



Good because I REALLY don't want to make pow turns at Blue Hills but I will if I have to!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 14, 2014)

The GFS, European, and Canuck came into agreement on the Saturday storm today.

OTS.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 14, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> The GFS, European, and Canuck came into agreement on the Saturday storm today.
> 
> OTS.



I need to get in the loop with these weather acronyms.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 14, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> The GFS, European, and Canuck came into agreement on the Saturday storm today.
> 
> OTS.


Who think will get the most snow region wise?


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 14, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> The GFS, European, and Canuck came into agreement on the Saturday storm today.
> 
> OTS.





MadMadWorld said:


> I need to get in the loop with these weather acronyms.



Yeah, what's OTS?


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Jan 14, 2014)

wa-loaf said:


> Yeah, what's OTS?



Something you don't want to hear


----------



## Savemeasammy (Jan 14, 2014)

Out to sea?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 14, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> Out to sea?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Oi vey


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jan 14, 2014)

I don't ever understand half the weather related terminology BG says.


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Jan 14, 2014)

That ledge is looking pretty friendly right now, but there's still time. January 3 looked out to sea this far out too.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 14, 2014)

Scotty said:


> Who think will get the most snow region wise?



North Atlantic commercial fisherman.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Jan 14, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> North Atlantic commercial fisherman.



Funny as hell!   Heartbreaking... but funny!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Jan 14, 2014)

Patience guys. This pattern is like dynamite, something is going to blow. Looks like this event just wasn't the one.

As long as the atmosphere is bursting at the seams with energy, which it will be for the foreseeable future, there will be legitimate hope.

Hell the pattern doesn't really even arrive until the 23-24th, we're just beginning the transition.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 14, 2014)

I appreciate your optimism but this forum has some of most impatient folks I have ever met.....I'm probably the worst!


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Jan 14, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> I appreciate your optimism but this forum has some of most impatient folks I have ever met.....I'm probably the worst!



Trust me, I'm in the same boat as you. I need my snow fix BAD. We're all in this together and patience will be rewarded. (I hope) let's try and keep it together.


----------



## twinplanx (Jan 14, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> I don't ever understand half the weather related terminology BG says.



Yeah it does challenge the amuture meteorologist in me. I used to be able to watch The Weather Channel for hours on end, but they've dumbed it down so much it's unbearable. John Hope must be turning in his grave :-( RIP Sir. 

Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk


----------



## ss20 (Jan 14, 2014)

n00b question here, but where can I get the Euro, GFS, and other models you guys talk about and post.  I wanna get "in the know" on some of this.


----------



## reppshred (Jan 14, 2014)

ss20 said:


> n00b question here, but where can I get the Euro, GFS, and other models you guys talk about and post.  I wanna get "in the know" on some of this.



I second that!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 14, 2014)

ss20 said:


> n00b question here, but where can I get the Euro, GFS, and other models you guys talk about and post.  I wanna get "in the know" on some of this.





reppshred said:


> I second that!



Follow as many professional mets on Twitter and FB as you can.   Read a ton of what they post and try to digest it.   Probably having a science background does help, but you can learn this stuff if you pay close enough attention and really WANT to learn.  Perhaps join a weather forum or two.   

As for the models, just look at what's posted and try to pick up on what's said.  Then, after a while, start running the models yourself and try to predict what's going on BEFORE you read the FB and Twitter posts.  I felt that helped me a lot because chances are 90% you'll be wrong, but by being wrong I learned quicker (I'm not sure that makes any sense, but I learn a lot by failing).  Learn each of the models known biases for northeast winter storms.   At the end of the day,  I still know next to nothing, and will never know much about weather given I didnt study it in school, but I know enough now that I'm pretty comfortable at least seeing the basics, and for my interest (skiing) the basics are good-enough-for-government-work.


----------



## 4aprice (Jan 15, 2014)

One thing that is for sure is the *cold* is coming. A good period of it too.   Snowmaking should be in good shape in a few days.  Lots of snow potential even if no huge events. 

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 15, 2014)

4aprice said:


> One thing that is for sure is the *cold* is coming. A good period of it too.   Snowmaking should be in good shape in a few days.  Lots of snow potential even if no huge events.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



After everything that has happened over the last week or so this is definitely a win for the ski industry.


----------



## bzrperfspec77 (Jan 15, 2014)

4aprice said:


> One thing that is for sure is the *cold* is coming. A good period of it too.   Snowmaking should be in good shape in a few days.  Lots of snow potential even if no huge events.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



What do you mean!? Is there a snow potential for the upper west bum-f$%#$ of Canada? What about the northern tip of Maine? Maybe the southwest Pocono's? I need to know where to ski when this "snow potential" hits, regardless of size... Sorry. I'm getting sick of reading on here about people asking about storm(s) a week out and where the snow is going to be best... 

Just be happy we have guru's on here that offer insight on the charts/graphs/models and know of blogs where we can get some hope/nope. Thanks guys for the insight! I'm always glued to these threads and pretend to my buddies that I know what I'm talking about when I copy what you are saying! Thanks! :beer:


----------



## Tin (Jan 15, 2014)

I'm saving my money and sick/vacation time until things get rolling. Crazy to see the Bear Mt Cam at K with bare spots, next to no natural snow left at Smuggs, and the Stowe trail report makes me want to puke. Might just use the season pass at Crotched the next few weekends to keep the legs going. Bring on February already, we are due to see a 61" in 6 days or 36" in 36 hours type event again.


----------



## billski (Jan 15, 2014)

*Yes!*

Good news!  I have gone to the source of all snow forecasts for a reading.

I called the small engine repair shop yesterday about bringing my lawn mower in for some engine work.  He told me not to bother right now, he's not doing any lawn equipment.  He has a two-week backlog of snowblowers.  *He says "we're in between storms" and will have more snowblower work to do.  I should call back at the end of March.*

Well, we finally have the authoritative word on this winter!


----------



## drjeff (Jan 15, 2014)

I liked the analogy one of my local TV mets made this morning about why the potential is there, but it won't happen this weekend: (paraphrasing here) this weekend if we were trying to bake a snowstorm cake, we'd have all the proper ingredients out on the counter to do so, but the ingredients won't get mixed together in the bowl!

I thought that summed it up well!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## 4aprice (Jan 15, 2014)

bzrperfspec77 said:


> What do you mean!? Is there a snow potential for the upper west bum-f$%#$ of Canada? What about the northern tip of Maine? Maybe the southwest Pocono's? I need to know where to ski when this "snow potential" hits, regardless of size... Sorry. I'm getting sick of reading on here about people asking about storm(s) a week out and where the snow is going to be best...



I mean its going to get cold. (for a good 2 to 3 week span from what I've read)  As far as the snow potential that can't be seen. (many times till any energy actually makes it on shore, and that's usually 3 days from the east coast) But with this kind of cold its either going to be snow or dry.  10 day ECMWF had a good snow for most of the northeast a couple of days ago and CFS v2 has snow OTG for the Super Bowl.  Time will tell if they are correct with that but the models do see the cold coming.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## billski (Jan 15, 2014)

ss20 said:


> n00b question here, but where can I get the Euro, GFS, and other models you guys talk about and post.  I wanna get "in the know" on some of this.



Models?  You want models?   
The mother of all references is the E-wall, but you'll need to go to school!
http://www.meteo.psu.edu/~fxg1/ewall.html
Earl has a lot of good charts, but none of the come with instructions.  wxcaster is becoming my go-to site for info.
http://www.wxcaster.com/models_main.htm
NOAA
http://mag.ncep.noaa.gov/
Unisys - Euro
http://weather.unisys.com/ecmwf/
COLA - NAM, GFS
http://wxmaps.org/pix/forecasts.html

Few of these charts come with training wheels or instructions.   Buyer beware.


----------



## bzrperfspec77 (Jan 15, 2014)

4aprice said:


> I mean its going to get cold. (for a good 2 to 3 week span from what I've read)  As far as the snow potential that can't be seen. (many times till any energy actually makes it on shore, and that's usually 3 days from the east coast) But with this kind of cold its either going to be snow or dry.  10 day ECMWF had a good snow for most of the northeast a couple of days ago and CFS v2 has snow OTG for the Super Bowl.  Time will tell if they are correct with that but the models do see the cold coming.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



I was joking with my above response :razz:


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 15, 2014)

bzrperfspec77 said:


> What do you mean!? Is there a snow potential for the upper west bum-f$%#$ of Canada? What about the northern tip of Maine? Maybe the southwest Pocono's? I need to know where to ski when this "snow potential" hits, regardless of size... Sorry. I'm getting sick of reading on here about people asking about storm(s) a week out and where the snow is going to be best...
> 
> Just be happy we have guru's on here that offer insight on the charts/graphs/models and know of blogs where we can get some hope/nope. Thanks guys for the insight! I'm always glued to these threads and pretend to my buddies that I know what I'm talking about when I copy what you are saying! Thanks! :beer:



I miss Winnchill he offered me great forecasting in past years and was correct more then 90% of the time.


----------



## moresnow (Jan 15, 2014)

Scotty said:


> I miss Winnchill he offered me great forecasting in past years and was correct more then 90% of the time.



90% of the time??!?!? Do you have a link to back that up? :roll:


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 15, 2014)

2 words I desperately want to hear.....Greenland Block


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Jan 15, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> 2 words I desperately want to hear.....Greenland Block



Haven't had one all winter...


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Jan 15, 2014)

drjeff said:


> I liked the analogy one of my local TV mets made this morning about why the potential is there, but it won't happen this weekend: (paraphrasing here) this weekend if we were trying to bake a snowstorm cake, we'd have all the proper ingredients out on the counter to do so, but the ingredients won't get mixed together in the bowl!
> 
> I thought that summed it up well!
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using AlpineZone mobile app



Perfect analogy. The energy is too clogged right now. Each piece is stealing energy from each other, prohibiting strengthening. End result, they slip out to sea with the flow. More space between each piece of energy and they can rev up and form a coastal storm. The potential was there, the space wasn't. We were prett damn close

Time to focus around the 23rd for the next opportunity. The flow is showing hints of buckling around then.


----------



## 4aprice (Jan 15, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> 2 words I desperately want to hear.....Greenland Block



It would be helpful.  Only good news on that front is that we are getting to the part of the year where that's most likely to happen.  

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 15, 2014)

moresnow said:


> 90% of the time??!?!? Do you have a link to back that up? :roll:



No he left the company that he forecasting for it was snowforecast.com company doesn't do such a great job with east coast now that he is gone from them in my opinion. Several times while I personally asked him for when snow amounts or change from snow to rai$ would happen and he gave me great advice and it usually was correct . I also ask him on the fourm for snow amounts several days out and was correct a lot I don't have a link but if your bored I sure you can find the posts from past couple years. How do we get him to work for snowforecast. Com is the question but I doubt that will happen. We alpine zone should pay him but I doubt he got time for that now.


----------



## billski (Jan 15, 2014)

moresnow said:


> 90% of the time??!?!? Do you have a link to back that up? :roll:


Cynic!  :roll:

I'll back Scotty on that.


----------



## billski (Jan 15, 2014)

Scotty said:


> We alpine zone should pay him but I doubt he got time for that now.



It's really too bad about C.

I've been using http://www.snow-forecast.com/  this year.  For a UK operation it's been amazingly good.  I actually handed over my money to get more details.


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Jan 15, 2014)

Man oh man, do we ever need a storm. I saw that Mittersill is down to bare ground after having 20 inches about a week ago.

At the same time the lakes region still has half a foot OTG. Weird ass winter


----------



## moresnow (Jan 15, 2014)

billski said:


> Cynic!  :roll:
> 
> I'll back Scotty on that.



Nah. Just stirring the pot.

I miss having Win around. He was a great asset on this board.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 15, 2014)

Euro depiction of Wednesday/Thursday storm looking a bit better.   Baby steps to recovery I hope.


----------



## abc (Jan 15, 2014)

moresnow said:


> I miss having Win around. He was a great asset on this board.


Well, for one or two season, we had our very own private meteorologist for free! It was too good to last. 

The company he worked for, snowforecast.com never actually fulfill their claim of "customized forecast for each mountain" except for a few of the most popular mountains in the Rockies. I suspect they only do it for mountain they can get paid for (either by the mountain or by advertiser). Winn was filling the gap by answering our specific questions on specific mountains. So while that gave us a taste of what capability their software has, the company as a whole falls short from many of the northeast skiers' perspective.


----------



## Tin (Jan 15, 2014)

Snowforecast.com, where every mountain gets snow everyday.

Wish their predictions were correct. Mittersill would have been open by Thanksgiving.


----------



## yeggous (Jan 15, 2014)

Be nice to me and you still may get your own private forecast. I'm a professional meteorologist with a specialty in mountain meteorology.


----------



## catsup948 (Jan 16, 2014)

One of my all time favorite winter storms in this area January 12 2011 came with no blocking.  I hope someone else remembers that storm.  Places around here had feet of snow.


Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Jan 16, 2014)

It's coming says the GFS


----------



## fbrissette (Jan 16, 2014)

yeggous said:


> Be nice to me and you still may get your own private forecast. I'm a professional meteorologist with a specialty in mountain meteorology.



You're an awesome guy and a fantastic skier.

Now cough up your forecast !


----------



## Powderhound (Jan 16, 2014)

Forecast:  The Clippers are coming, the Clippers are coming!!!  Best for northern areas but good for all. Sure beats the warm, fog and NCP we've been having of late.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 16, 2014)

Powderhound said:


> Forecast:  The Clippers are coming, the Clippers are coming!!!  Best for northern areas but good for all. Sure beats the warm, fog and NCP we've been having of late.



Hard to see the light through this crappy fog this AM


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 16, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> Hard to see the light through this crappy fog this AM



+1 but it was snowing were I live. So hopefully it snowing at all the hills this morning.


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Jan 16, 2014)

Woke up to 1-2 inches on the ground! Air is cold. Winter is back! =)


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 16, 2014)

Huck_It_Baby said:


> Woke up to 1-2 inches on the ground! Air is cold. Winter is back! =)



That should be enough to ski the trees right?


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Jan 16, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> That should be enough to ski the trees right?



Haha, only if your standards are as low as mine!


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 16, 2014)

Huck_It_Baby said:


> Haha, only if your standards are as low as mine!



Sadly my standards have been lowered quite a bit over the last week or so.


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Jan 16, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> Sadly my standards have been lowered quite a bit over the last week or so.



Ice is the new Powder!


----------



## fbrissette (Jan 16, 2014)

Huck_It_Baby said:


> Ice is the new Powder!



Gotta look at the bright side.  How often can you run in the woods in the middle of January ?


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 16, 2014)

fbrissette said:


> Gotta look at the bright side.  How often can you run in the woods in the middle of January ?



I don't see that as much of a positive.


----------



## fbrissette (Jan 16, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> I don't see that as much of a positive.



Me neither.  I'm trying very hard to see the positive and that's the best I could come up with.


----------



## yeggous (Jan 16, 2014)

fbrissette said:


> You're an awesome guy and a fantastic skier.
> 
> Now cough up your forecast !



You'll know to get excited when I do so. For now stay calm and carry on.


----------



## skifree (Jan 16, 2014)

been hitting my driver super far latley


----------



## Nick (Jan 16, 2014)

Hopefully a nice dump ahead of the summit


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jan 16, 2014)

fbrissette said:


> Gotta look at the bright side.  How often can you run in the woods in the middle of January ?



I know I was able to get some glade work done last week in an area that should have 3-4 feet of snow on the ground this time of year. So far my 2013-14 looks like this: 0 days on skis, 2 days sprucing up glades.


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Jan 16, 2014)

HOLD UP! THE STORM IS BACK ON THE MAP

(well I actually haven't seen the models yet, but from what I'm hearing, things are back on the upswing. Looks like a possible n-trough)


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jan 16, 2014)

Todays noontime model runs have virtually no moisture for the next 10 days save for the clipper on Monday.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jan 16, 2014)

Boston Bulldog said:


> HOLD UP! THE STORM IS BACK ON THE MAP
> 
> (well I actually haven't seen the models yet, but from what I'm hearing, things are back on the upswing. Looks like a possible n-trough)


I don't see it in either of the models.


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Jan 16, 2014)

GFS is showing an norlugn trough extending through NE MA, S NH and S VT. This means a small heavy band of snow that sits over a thin area. Today's depiction is showing it sitting over the Crotch and Mt Snow. This is due to change.

Euro is also showing hints of a less robust n-trough


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Jan 16, 2014)

from_the_NEK said:


> I don't see it in either of the models.



Good chance you're gonna get some good upslope on Sunday. High Instability in your area.

Check the models again, there is a stripe of heavy precip cutting through CNE.

Read the last two pages of this thread:http://www.americanwx.com/bb/index.php/topic/42381-january-18-19th-threat/page-11


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jan 16, 2014)

Boston Bulldog said:


> GFS is showing an norlugn trough extending through NE MA, S NH and S VT. This means a small heavy band of snow that sits over a thin area.


 I did see that but that is a FAR cry from "HOLD UP! THE STORM IS BACK ON THE MAP" since 85% of New England will be getting little to nothing.


----------



## Tin (Jan 16, 2014)

Seeing 3-6" all of a sudden for southern NH and VT and 1-3" for the Berkshires. What happened?


----------



## skifree (Jan 16, 2014)

weather porn at its best


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jan 16, 2014)

Tin said:


> Seeing 3-6" all of a sudden for southern NH and VT and 1-3" for the Berkshires. What happened?


This...


Boston Bulldog said:


> GFS is showing an norlugn trough extending through NE MA, S NH and S VT. This means a small heavy band of snow that sits over a thin area. Today's depiction is showing it sitting over the Crotch and Mt Snow. This is due to change.


----------



## Tin (Jan 16, 2014)

Yup, didn't see that originally.


----------



## mlctvt (Jan 16, 2014)

Snow-Forecast.com just sent me a snow alert email for Mount Snow VT.  A total of 13 CM (5.1 inches) of snow predicted for Saturday. Any little bit will help at this point.


----------



## Tin (Jan 16, 2014)

Snow-Forecast.com has been crazy accurate this year. Each day I've skied they have been dead on from 1" to 14" of snow and are also very good with winds and temps. The pattern has been 4-5 days out the totals are accurate then usually 2-3 days out the totals drop and the pick back up the day prior to close to the original.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 16, 2014)

mlctvt said:


> Snow-Forecast.com just sent me a snow alert email for Mount Snow VT.  A total of 13 CM (5.1 inches) of snow predicted for Saturday. Any little bit will help at this point.



I don't trust the site any more.


----------



## Tin (Jan 16, 2014)

It's a completely different site Scotty, the - makes all the difference.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 16, 2014)

Tin said:


> It's a completely different site Scotty, the - makes all the difference.



Oh your correct yes I used them in the past and the were correct. Hopefully snow for Poconos and all North east this Sunday.


----------



## catsup948 (Jan 16, 2014)

Nick said:


> Hopefully a nice dump ahead of the summit



Nice dump or two! I'm driving 5 hours up there, I want snow!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jan 16, 2014)

catsup948 said:


> Nice dump or two! I'm driving 5 hours up there, I want snow!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk



Same here... you're not too far from me. Actually I'll be passing by your way to go night ski at Berkshire East tonight.


----------



## billski (Jan 16, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> Euro depiction of Wednesday/Thursday storm looking a bit better.   Baby steps to recovery I hope.


  I want purple!


----------



## billski (Jan 16, 2014)

Tin said:


> Snow-Forecast.com has been crazy accurate this year. Each day I've skied they have been dead on from 1" to 14" of snow and are also very good with winds and temps. The pattern has been 4-5 days out the totals are accurate then usually 2-3 days out the totals drop and the pick back up the day prior to close to the original.


If that doesn't happen, I want my money back!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 16, 2014)

from_the_NEK said:


> I did see that but that is a FAR cry from "HOLD UP! THE STORM IS BACK ON THE MAP" since 85% of New England will be getting little to nothing.



Yeah, it's still too far east, but at least it came back a little west.   The Canuck has it too now.   A lot of uncertainly this far out, but at least there's a potential shot on goal now as opposed to tripping on the blue line.    

I havent looked much at this, but I'm guessing the trough isnt digging as deep as before for this to have come back a bit.  



billski said:


> I want purple!



Dont we all (sigh).


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Jan 16, 2014)

Dont we all (sigh).[/QUOTE]

Is it still there?


----------



## catsup948 (Jan 16, 2014)

bdfreetuna said:


> Same here... you're not too far from me. Actually I'll be passing by your way to go night ski at Berkshire East tonight.



You probably passed by me this evening skiing with my 5 year old on bobcat.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tin (Jan 16, 2014)




----------



## vermonter44 (Jan 16, 2014)

Tin said:


> View attachment 10444



Funny but makes me sad at the same time.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 16, 2014)

Boston Bulldog said:


> *
> Is it still there?*



Depends which model you look at.

Some yes.

Some no.

But lets just forget about all that "no" stuff and just post a picture of the best one.

Go Canada GO!


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 16, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> Depends which model you look at.
> 
> Some yes.
> 
> ...



I'll take that one.  Thanks!


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Jan 17, 2014)

Well I'll take the 2-5 we'll get in the Mountains Saturday. Time to nickel and dime the snowpack back. Good chance for upslope snow too.


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Jan 17, 2014)

Noaa calling for 4-8 in Lewiston ME, near Sunday River:beer:

Once the cold air finally arrives on Sunday, welcome to the new pattern! Out with the old and in with new.


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Jan 17, 2014)

GFS is juiced. Warning snows for River to Waterville to Gunstock, maybe even to Pats. 4+ nearly all of VT and NH and ME north of Concord


----------



## billski (Jan 17, 2014)

Boston Bulldog said:


> GFS is juiced. Warning snows for River to Waterville to Gunstock, maybe even to Pats. 4+ nearly all of VT and NH and ME north of Concord


  Whuh?  What?  What did I miss?  I must have been working again!


----------



## billski (Jan 17, 2014)




----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 17, 2014)

billski said:


> View attachment 10454



Love this map.


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Jan 17, 2014)

I personally think that map is a little low.

http://www.emc.ncep.noaa.gov/mmb/mpyle/spcprod/12/nmmwrf.refc_animate_1h.html


----------



## skifree (Jan 17, 2014)

Hannafords in Plymouth NH is buzzing with snow talk.


----------



## billski (Jan 17, 2014)

skifree said:


> Hannafords in Plymouth NH is buzzing with snow talk.


  Any milk left?


----------



## catsup948 (Jan 18, 2014)

2-4 inches around here and snowmaking weather to follow.  I'll take it!  

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## xwhaler (Jan 18, 2014)

Just checked the weatherbug app on my phone.....they say 4-8" for here in Epping NH.....higher than I've seen anywhere so far.
Heading up to Whaleback in a bit...shaping up to be a really nice day.

Sent from my VS980 4G using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## xwhaler (Jan 18, 2014)

WMUR just reported 1-3" for S/SE NH so who knows.....lot of uncertainty with this fast moving event

Sent from my VS980 4G using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 18, 2014)

About 4 inch of beautiful white stuff were I live about 60 miles south and east of the Catskills, winter is back .


----------



## Tin (Jan 18, 2014)

Rumbles of thunder in Providence but snowing at my house in western RI.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jan 18, 2014)

Primed for a dusting here. Lots of bare fields. Ground is going to freeze even harder during the coming week. The only benefit of this pattern is the hibernating ticks should take a beating!


----------



## jack97 (Jan 18, 2014)

from_the_NEK said:


> ....The only benefit of this pattern is the hibernating ticks should take a beating!




lol !!!


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 18, 2014)

It's dumping here, got about 2 inches of wet snow on the ground. And some dipshit just drove down the street in a snowmobile ... I guess they miss it as much as us.


----------



## hammer (Jan 18, 2014)

Not a good time to be on the roads right now.  Two spinouts (180 right in the middle of Rt. 3, SUV) and one almost spinout by a local police cruiser.


----------



## abc (Jan 18, 2014)

wa-loaf said:


> it's dumping here, got about 2 inches of wet snow on the ground. And some dipshit just drove down the street in a snowmobile ... I guess they miss it as much as us.


lol!

Got a couple on my deck also. Too bad it won't do much good since there's no base whatsoever beneath it, anywhere nearby.


----------



## Tin (Jan 18, 2014)

Tracking too far east to help asking areas other thank WaWa, Nashoba, and Blue by the looks of the radar.


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Jan 18, 2014)

About half an inch at Ragged. We need this to pull a little more west asap.

A secondary batch of snow moving north from Connecticut seems to be headed for the ski areas


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 18, 2014)

Platty saids they got 4 to 5 of snow today I believe because I got that to were I live 60 miles away from them.


----------



## skifree (Jan 18, 2014)

Zero snow at Waterville. At least they are finally blowing snow on true grit 

Hard and fast day today


----------



## wakenbacon (Jan 18, 2014)

On and off sun all dat at cannon. Not a single flake.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jan 18, 2014)

Berkshire east is probably getting dumped on based on the snow were getting in Hampshire county... 4" fresh big flakes so far in Northampton and still coming down


----------



## JDMRoma (Jan 18, 2014)

wakenbacon said:


> On and off sun all dat at cannon. Not a single flake.


Same thing at Bretton Woods today…..not a single flake ! Didn't hit Snow until just below Waterville……
and the 6 inches of heavy wet base building snow at home……..Just F-N Lovely…..WRONG Place Once again ! Seriously can we get a break !!!
Heading to Cannon tomorrow…….


----------



## drjeff (Jan 18, 2014)

About an inch as of 6PM at Mount Snow so far. Snow intensity picked up in the last 45 min ago or so to the point where I'd now say that its actually snowing whereas prior to this it was more like just flurries since late morning

Sent from my DROID RAZR using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Jan 18, 2014)

2.5 inches here at Lake Sunapee. Best snow all day coming down right now lol. I heard SR got around 8 inches, is this confirm?


----------



## xwhaler (Jan 18, 2014)

6" of heavy wet down at home.   Luckily the snowblower powered through tonight 
Big fat flakes at Whaleback starting about 1 and still coming down about 3 when we left.....guessing maybe an inch when we left......storm was really a SE NH jackpot it seems

Sent from my VS980 4G using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## catsup948 (Jan 18, 2014)

I did not ski today due to sick children but we have 4-5 inches of wet snow here in shelburne falls.  It's still snowing.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## catsup948 (Jan 18, 2014)

I'm hoping for something the next ten days to add to this.  Looks like cold and more cold until at least next weekend.  Good snow making weather.   Would be great to end the month with a decent storm as it seems like the time frame for bigger event.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## bwcmonk (Jan 18, 2014)

Definitely hoping for a lot more snow in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## moguler6 (Jan 18, 2014)

Boston Bulldog said:


> 2.5 inches here at Lake Sunapee. Best snow all day coming down right now lol. I heard SR got around 8 inches, is this confirm?



SR is reporting 0" new.


----------



## billski (Jan 18, 2014)

*Pray to Ullr!*



bwcmonk said:


> Definitely hoping for a lot more snow in the next couple of weeks.


  Many more virgins will need to be sacrificed to Ullr before that happens.  






We have too many non-believers and heathen in this group.  Do your part today.  I want to ski more pow!


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 19, 2014)

catsup948 said:


> I did not ski today due to sick children but we have 4-5 inches of wet snow here in shelburne falls.  It's still snowing.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk



My plans got derailed because of a sick child as well. Hope they are feeling better.....tis the season!


----------



## WJenness (Jan 19, 2014)

Went to Gunstock today... snowed until about 1:00, then the sun came out... they were reporting 4" in the past 24 hours this morning at 6:00 when I checked the website. I arrived around 9:15, came back to my car a little after 2, maybe another inch had accumulated on my car... Decent day.


----------



## Euler (Jan 19, 2014)

AmericanWX.com weather weenies are chattering about possible snow this Thurs and/or this weekend.  Cant make any sense of what they're saying yet though.


----------



## catsup948 (Jan 19, 2014)

Talk is about the Cape and se mass getting snow.  

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 19, 2014)

catsup948 said:


> Talk is about the Cape and se mass getting snow.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


Trip to Berkshire E maybe.


----------



## skifree (Jan 19, 2014)

Sorry guys all my fault. Took the 4x4 and put a shovel in the back.


----------



## twinplanx (Jan 19, 2014)

Scotty said:


> Trip to Berkshire E maybe.



To bad B.East is about as far away from the Cape you can get without leaving Mass. Hopefully this forecast is wrong and the snow falls where we play  

Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk


----------



## LiquidFeet (Jan 19, 2014)

Snowed all day at Cannon.  It was still snowing outside my condo in Franconia at 4:00, but has stopped now.
Cannon's website is reporting 2"-4" fell today in addition to 1" last night.  They were blowing snow on the front five all day long.


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Jan 19, 2014)

Total of 4 inches at Sunapee. Great Skiing today


----------



## catsup948 (Jan 19, 2014)

I'm looking forward to snowmaking weather.  Cold and maybe we catch a few inches here and there.  Early February we could be in a gradient pattern - EPO and -PNA which is really good for ski country.  Could be rainy on the coast and dumping out in the interior.  Maybe vermont catches up to average in hurry next month?

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## skifree (Jan 20, 2014)

I think I'm to blame. Put a shovel in truck.  Just removed it so we should be good to go.


----------



## Not Sure (Jan 21, 2014)

skifree said:


> I think I'm to blame. Put a shovel in truck.  Just removed it so we should be good to go.


That did it. 5-8'' on deck for my neck of the wood s in Pa.


----------



## catsup948 (Jan 21, 2014)

http://madriverglenweather.blogspot.com/2014/01/its-all-about-polar-vortex.html?m=1

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigbog (Jan 21, 2014)

;-) 21 pages..:-o  Well this is our 2nd or 3rd bout of really cold temperatures.  Seems as though that north-south jetstream(frigid air-Vortex) is again happenning....bringing frigid air directly down from the Arctic.  Then when it lets up, it really lets up....but thing is the moisture-laden systems, from the SE, are getting pushed out to sea, instead of tracking in a more northerly direction.


----------



## Wavewheeler (Jan 22, 2014)

Now if we could just get the snow up north and in the mountains, where it belongs instead of on the beach!


----------



## Tin (Jan 22, 2014)

8" at Yawgoo and still coming down. They NOAA put a 14-18" band across northern RI. About 11" at m house, really slowed down overnight.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 22, 2014)

Less than an inch for me just outside of 495. Crazy how the totals just dropped off.


----------



## twinplanx (Jan 22, 2014)

At least a foot by the real 495(LIE) ;-) 

Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk


----------



## JDMRoma (Jan 22, 2014)

1/4 of an inch if Im lucky in Hudson NH.......


----------

